
Even Silicon Valley workers want more regulation of the tech industry - pseudolus
https://www.cnet.com/news/even-silicon-valley-workers-want-more-regulation-of-the-tech-industry/
======
jlarocco
Surprising to see them take the " _Even_ tech workers..." angle.

With the exception of some employees at a few popular companies, who have a
vested interest in disagreeing, I've noticed most tech workers have been
unhappy with what the "tech industry" has been doing for quite some time now.

It's unfortunate that the entire "tech industry" is getting a bad rap over
this, because it's almost entirely the online advertising industry that's
doing all this malicious stuff.

------
identity_zero
A lot of people also don't want regulation...

